# Was macht ihr als erstes am PC?



## Breakyou (26. April 2010)

Hallo Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist aufgefallen dass ich immer von der Reihenfolge her das Gleiche mache wenn ich an den PC geh.
Habt ihr auch bestimme Reihenfolgen oder macht ist es jedes mal anderst? Würd mich sehr intressieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang mal an..
Also wenn mein PC hochgefahren ist werden _ICQ_ und _Steam _automatisch gestartet.Dann warte ich einpaar Sekunden bis alles ausgeführt würde. Nachdem Mozilla gestartet würde:
&#8594; Steam
&#8594; ICQ
&#8594; SchuelerVZ
&#8594; Buffed
&#8594; YouTube
&#8594; WEB.DE
(&#8594; iTunes)

Dazu die passende Mozillaleiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SuFu natürlich auch schon benutz.

Schönen Abend noch
Breakyou


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Bei mir macht es automatisch:

Msn
Steam
Skype

und dann von Hand:

Windows Media Player
Opera


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Ich geh immer zuerst...
Cagematch
Buffed
Facebook
svz (kann ich schön deinen Acc sehen Breakyou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Dann Media Player ein: Disturbed, Seether meistens.
Dann evtl. noch Youtube und noch den anderen uninteressanten Rest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahja, Ich hab ich vergessen...kommt ziemlich weit am Anfang (nach Firefox starten und auf Buffed gehen).

@ dragon1: Ich kann bei dir auf die Wand keine Kommis schreiben, da is bug und da steht du ignost mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

1. Mozilla Thunderbird (Pressemitteilungen nachsehen und so)
2. Firefox: Web.de, youtube.com, buffed, GamersGlobal, Gamestar, PC Games, nichtlustig, Ruthe, GamerLobby, wowszene.de, bamstevinho
3. ICQ
4. mIRC
Mehr brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Steam und der ganze Quatsch starte ich nur dann, wenn ich es brauche.


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

1. Safari an
2. Youtube, Lied das meiner Stimmung entspricht ein
3. Skype an, herumgruessen
4. Travian reinschaun (Nicht das meine Pixeltruppen verhungern oder meine nicht existierenden Doerfer zerkattert werden)
5. Facebook, Netlog
6. www.buffed.de/forum
7. www.minenkolonie.com kurz reinschaun


montags und donnerstags kommt als 2tes Lfg Comics lesen


----------



## Breakyou (26. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> svz (kann ich schön deinen Acc sehen Breakyou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwann krieg ich dich..
Ja ein bug.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2010)

1. Musik je nach laune
2. Mozilla Firefox .. Web.de > Schuele vz > youtube > Buffed 
3. Icq schauen wer on ist.

Danach meistens irgendwas zocken, kommt drauf an auf was ich lust hab



Danken kannst du mir später breakyou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (26. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Danken kannst du mir später breakyou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



attention please!

Dominau hat mich auf einen Rechtschreibfehler im Titel aufmerksam gemacht.
Einen Applaus für ihn!


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

Ich mach an, geh auf Studivz und meinvz, geh auf youtube, gehe in diverse anime foren, schaue ob jemand bei skype on ist, wenn ja zocke ich mit ihm ein paar Runden, wenn nicht schaue ich mir ein paar vids auf youtube an und gehe dann wieder off xD


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> attention please!
> 
> Dominau hat mich auf einen Rechtschreibfehler im Titel aufmerksam gemacht.
> Einen Applaus für ihn!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. April 2010)

Trillian & Skype starten automatisch.

- Firebird (Buffed, Bank, S&F, ...)
- Thunderbird
- Delphi

Je nach Lust und Laune noch Winamp für die Musik.

Meist auch diese Reihenfolge.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. April 2010)

Nach dem hochfahren erstmal 2 gezielte Tritte gegen das Netzteil, damit der Lüfter leiser wird.
Dann starte ich:
Opera (buffed.de, Abgefuckt liebt dich!, de.indymedia.org)
Outlook
iTunes

Steam und ICQ starten bei mir auch direkt mit.


----------



## Erz1 (26. April 2010)

Partition auswählen, ob XP oder Windows 7.
Dann startet automatisch Steam.
Von Hand mach ich dann MSN, Firefox.

Als Erstes kommt bei Firefox Buffed.de
dann schuelervz.net
dann Clanpage von SA:MP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann facebook
und manchmal noch youtube ^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

ICQ
Opera 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigene Dateien
JDownloader


Jeden Tag, jede Woche, jeden Monat.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ICQ
> Opera
> 
> 
> ...



So stimmts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. April 2010)

Ich öffne meine Programme lieber manuell...hab nichts außer AntiViren-Software, was sich nach dem Booten automatisch startet.
Ansonsten eigentlich immer diese direkt nacheinander:

- ICQ 
- Thunderbird
- Firefox
- iTunes

Und dann eigentlich erstmal schön gechillt meine Stammseiten aufrufen, sowie nebenher Musik hören.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. April 2010)

1.heute.de – Nachrichten lesen

 2.Musikseite – meist di.fm

 3.WoW an – Bankcharakter – Gold zählen (wie Dagobert)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. April 2010)

Also im Autostart habe ich drin. 
MSN
Steam
Tweetdeck
und Everest (für Temp anzeige auf der G15 ;D)

also welche genau zu erst starten kann ich nicht sagen. ;=) Aber sonst würde ich sie Manuell als erstes starten.

dann Buffed.de Technik Forum.
golem.de
gamestar.de
PcHardwaregames.de
hardwareluxx.de

Dann Starte ich noch Outlook und schaue meine mails an.


----------



## Konov (27. April 2010)

Je nach Laune Winamp (Musik) oder Firefox um was nachzuschauen.
Erste Seite dann im Normalfall Spiegel.de oder Buffed.de. Direkt danach dann Mails bei google.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Als erstes immer: (In absteigender Prioritätenreihenfolge)

- buffed.de/wow
- youtube.com
- /b/ (Wegen den Mods post ich nicht den ganzen Link jeder weiss ya bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- /h/
- Ach und noch dazu iTunes


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

*1. PC Starten
2. AntiVir Updatet Automatisch
3. Firefox Öffnen*
- Pafnet
- Facebook
- Buffed - Forum - Technik Ecke
- Google News
*4. Firefox Schließen
5. Steam Öffnen
6. Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer öffnen
*


----------



## ThoWeib (27. April 2010)

Meine Reihenfolge:

- Thunderbird starten und E-Mails abholen. Bei Bedarf selbige beantworten, ansonsten werden alle Mails als gelesen markiert und Thunderbird wieder geschlossen.

- Firefox starten und die folgenden Links öffnen
- Gamestar
- buffed
- inwow
- dilbert.com
-sinfest.net
​- Die Tabs wieder zumachen und dann als nächstes
- den Heise-Newsticker,
- Golem.de sowie
- das offizielle WoW-Forum zur allgemeinen Erheiterung überfliegen​Wenn ich mit dem Programm durch bin, geht's frei Schnauze weiter.


----------



## Camô (27. April 2010)

msn
web.de
facebook.com
studivz.de
comunio.de
spox.de
sportal.de
buffed.de
filmstarts.de


----------



## Davatar (27. April 2010)

Ich halte gar nichts von Autostart und werf so ziemlich alles aus dem Autostart raus (oder blockiere es), abgesehen von den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Firewall, etc. Ansonsten

*Auf der Arbeit:*
- Outlook starten und E-Mails beantworten
- IE starten und E-Mails anderer Accounts beantworten
- Buffed starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ausser wenn ich ne strenge Woche hab, dann mach ich das erst mittags oder gar nicht)
- Microsoft Visual Studio (VS) starten und aktuelle Programm-Version vom Team Foundation Server ziehen
- SQL Server Management Studio starten
- Word starten und diverse Dokumente öffnen
- Mit VS arbeiten
- Wenn viele Leute im Büro sind oder ich mich nicht so gut konzentrieren kann: Windows Media Player starten und Musik anschmeissen (mit Kopfhörern versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*Zu Hause:*
- IE starten und E-Mails beantworten
- Kurz in Facebook reinschauen (mach ich mittlerweile aber meistens auf dem Arbeits- oder Nachhauseweg, so dass das abends nicht mehr nötig ist)
- Rapidshare Manager starten
- [Surfen]/[Zocken]/[Fernsehen] 
- Alle paar Wochen schmeiss ich auch mal noch MSN an, aber nur wenn mir ultimativ langweilig ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. April 2010)

Ich finds beeindruckend das die Buffedcommunity nur aus Menschen besteht die mit ihrem Rechner nur 100% legale, jugendfreie Tätigkeiten durchführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich finds beeindruckend das die Buffedcommunity nur aus Menschen besteht die mit ihrem Rechner nur 100% legale, jugendfreie Tätigkeiten durchführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sowas macht man halt nicht als erstes.
Kommt erster später ... so um 3:00 Morgens ... Wenn im nachtschwärmer nichts los ist ...


----------



## Magickevin (27. April 2010)

Msn Skype anmelden
Browser öffnen und S&F gucken/auf Gameone website stöbern
Boxen aufdrehen
Musik anmachen
die Sofortnachrichten bei MSN beantworten
Musik wieder ausmachen weil ich etwas bei Youtube gucken will oder eine runde Jamlegend spielen will
danach entweder Musik anmachen oder ins Gilden TS gehen wenn niemand da ist
Animes gucken oder Rechner aus und Mangas lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. April 2010)

01. ICQ
02. MSN
03. Media Player (Musik)
04. Firefox
05. Hotmail
06. CannaPower (nach Musik ausschau halten)
07. Buffed
08. Offizielles WoW Realmforum (Blackmoore / Frostwolf)
09. MeinVZ
10. 4Chan (manchmal)


----------



## Rushk (27. April 2010)

-> ICQ -> Opera -> Wow-Offtopic, Twitter, buffed öffnen -> schauen wer in ICQ on ist, wenn niemand gescheites on ist wieder off gehn... -> Die in Opera geöffneten Seiten durchlesen... -> Winamp+WoW


----------



## BinaufBlaue (27. April 2010)

Mozilla --> Youporn --> 5 finger gegen Willi


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

ICQ -> E-Mails checken -> Fun-Pages checken -> Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. April 2010)

das mache ich immer im netz^^


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

Am Laptop:

Ewig warten, bis er hochgefahren ist - wenn im Akkubetrieb, dann Messenger ausschalten - Firefox - E-Mails abrufen - Facebook - MyConsol - Twitter - dumm herumsurfen

Am PC:

Sämtliche Leute beim Messenger abwimmeln - Musik einschalten - iPod synchronisieren - kurz zocken - Firefox - dasselbe wie am Notebook, nur zwischendurch auch YouTube-Videos


----------



## wsx3 (28. April 2010)

xvideos.com -> einen von der palme wedeln
utorrent checken welche dls fertig sind
pcgames etc schauen was man als nächtes downloaden kann
xvideos -> noch einen von der palme wedeln
irgenden shooter und paar header verteilen
auf buffed scheisse schreiben
nochma xvideos und einen scheuern
pennen


----------



## charly-sue (28. April 2010)

pc einstellen
facebook
email
dann wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst wird mein laptop gar net hochgefahren wenn ich nicht eben zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

*Was macht ihr als erstes am PC?*

Als allererstes den Powerknopf drücken, wenn der schalter an meiner steckdosenleiste noch aus ist, dann mach ich den zu allerst an, dann drücke ich den Powerknopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann warte ich erstmal bis der ich hochgebootet hat und drücke dann auf den Anmeldeknopf von Windows.
Windows fährt hoch und danach läuft erstmal mein Anitvirus scan den ich erstmal ausmache.
Antivirus software updaten, danach Firefox öffnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


TS3 wird geöffnet, ich begrüsse meine Kollegen, gleichzeitig checke ich mein Emails.
Dann starte ich WOW.
6 Std. später fahr ich den Rechner runter


----------



## Swoop (28. April 2010)

- Skype an
- MSN an
- Internet Explorer 8 an
- Facebook, Buffed, Twitter und Myspace öffnen

Dort antworte ich dann und schreibe einige kommentare danach Rufe ich die Freunde im Skype an und dann zocken wir meist Operation 7 oder Counterstrike, Musik mach ich eher selten an da ich viel mit Leuten rede wenn ich online bin.


----------



## Skyler93 (28. April 2010)

Wie? Ihr macht euren Pc aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (28. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Wie? Ihr macht euren Pc aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja manche Leute sind auf der Legalen seite ( natürlich bist du auf der anderen Seite ). Daher schalten die logischerweise Abends die Kiste ab da sie nichts Verbotenes über die Nacht Downloaden.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (28. April 2010)

-> auf den anmachknopf drücken
-> ins bett liegen
->einloggen
->ins bett liegen
->icq loggt sich automatisch ein so wie steam
->mediaplayer und firefox anwerfen
->loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (28. April 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Ja manche Leute sind auf der Legalen seite ( natürlich bist du auf der anderen Seite ). Daher schalten die logischerweise Abends die Kiste ab da sie nichts Verbotenes über die Nacht Downloaden.



ich bin total Legal, nur ich sitz dauernd vorm PC, und wenn ich schlafen muss schlaf ich hier, daran ist doch nix falsch oda? ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Wenn man einen Mac hat, schaltet man gerne den PC aus :>


----------



## Falathrim (28. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> - /h/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir:
Autostart: ICQ

1.) Firefox
2.) WinAmp (Reflex) 
3.) WinAmp wieder aus (Hör meist yt)
4.) S&F
5.) Facebook
6.) Schuelervz
7.) E-Mails
8.) Buffed was ich gerade Lust hab - bis vor kurzem ja immer PC-Technikecke o.0
9.) Alles andere...Flashgames oder /b/ oder so


----------



## Huntermoon (28. April 2010)

Mhh, Einloggen->Einen mom Warten->Firefox starten->Spiegel Online, MMO-Champion und Buffed öffen->lesen->was ich eig machenwollte machen^^


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Ja manche Leute sind auf der Legalen seite ( natürlich bist du auf der anderen Seite ). Daher schalten die logischerweise Abends die Kiste ab da sie nichts Verbotenes über die Nacht Downloaden.


Wer tut den sowas? ^^


----------



## rovdyr (29. April 2010)

Total Commander, Thunderbird und Firefox starten... dann Emails und diverse Seiten lesen


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Autostart nur MSN...

Dann Firefox -> web.de, Intranet von der Arbeit, wkw, facebook, buffed.de, dann evtl. noch Sachen, auf die ich halt Bock hab
Napster mit Mucke je nach Laune meist zwischendrin
ICQ noch anschmeißen

Joah das müssts so gewesen sein, was ich standardmäßig am PC mache. Wenn ich dann Lust auf Zocken hab, zock ich halt, wenn nich, dann nich ^^


----------



## marvin51 (29. April 2010)

pc an > mozilla > emails checken > browsergame > youtube > msn > wow > windows media player > mukke > trinken holen für mana vorrat im rl und hm ka ...


----------



## Thoor (29. April 2010)

Wenn mein Rechner aufstartet schliess ich erstmal Skype, MSN, Teamviewer, ICQ und all die anderen nervenden Programme die automatisch starten ._.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. April 2010)

Als erstes kratz ich mir am Sack, dann führe ich ein Fight mit meinem Kissen und dann merk ich das ich nichts zu trinken am PC habe. Da sitzt man grade voll gut.....muss man wieder aufstehen und sich was zu trinken holn! Dann wieder das gleiche im Grünen, Sackkratzen, Kissenfight und DANN kann ich meinen PC starten. *hust*


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn mein Rechner aufstartet schliess ich erstmal Skype, MSN, Teamviewer, ICQ und all die anderen nervenden Programme die automatisch starten ._.



Ausführen > Msconfig > Systemstart > nervige Programme entfernen


----------



## RollMyFace (30. April 2010)

Steam &. Msn (automatisch)

dann natürlich Mozilla ( Startseite www.youp**n.com)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (30. April 2010)

Computer einschalten
Mozilla Firefox starten, mich auf dieversen Seiten einmal ordentlich Rickrollen lassen, dazu singe und tanze ich (wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten)
Emails lesen
Skype starten
mit jemanden skypen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steam starten
surfen oder daddeln
Computer ausschalten


----------



## somnibell (1. Mai 2010)

Rechner hochfahren
Kaffee schlürfen
Emails lesen
Mozilla anschmeissen und Foren durchgucken wo ich am Tag zuvor Schmu geschrieben habe um zu sehen wer drauf anspringt
DKP/ Raidplaner anschauen damit ich ned wieder meinen Raid verplan
WoW anschmeissen


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Mai 2010)

Youpr0n verknüpfung auf dem Desktop anklicken


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2010)

Starte manuell
> Skype
> Xfire
> Firefox
> Buffed oder ESL
> Entweder Windows Media Player anschmeißen oder Webradio ggf. auch Youtube.


----------



## Sekundant (3. Mai 2010)

-) PC einschalten
-) Im Normalfall: MSN, ICQ und Skype starten
-) Firefox
-) Winamp
-) Mails checken
-) Foren durchstöbern
-) Optional: Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

